# should i have done it?



## wokofshame (Apr 21, 2008)

so i was hitching one day in a pouring rainstorm and this dumpy little guy in a car decked out w' redsox memorabilia, he even has all sox logo wear on, gives me a ride 30 miles, of course out of his way. it turns out his major life accomplishment was being towel managwer of a local baseball team.
halfway there he offers me 20 bucks to show him my dick. i was annoyed but not scared since i've dealt with a lot of shit like that from lonely old gay guys by now and i knew he wasn't aggro or anything. i was like no, no, and turned down another, wierder offer.
when i got out of the car, i regretted not getting the money. should i have tryed to bargain this guy up to 100$? i really don't have any ethical objection to that kind of thing. and yes, i think prostitution is fucked up, and,no, i'd never dip to that level, i have a cousin who was a call-girl. 
my dad was like "it's a slippery slope" , but i just can't see anything that would hurt my esteem about howing some sad little guy my dick. what's yr opinion?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 21, 2008)

I once turned down $200 from a guy who wanted to try to suck my dick. If I was gay, or at least bi I probably would've done it. But since it was something that I'd be soley doing for money and not pleasure I ultimately decided that it wasn't worth it. The dude was a pretty young havard drop-out who obviously had more money than he knew what to do with, and aside from the offer, didn't seem to be up to anything. In your case I probably would've just flashed the guy and not taken the money, I mean really, what's the harm? I know plently of strippers who are perfectly content with their lifestyles, its not like your doing it for coke or anything, so give the loney dude something to jack off to. If he tries to take it anywhere else, fucking clock him and make sure he stays down.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 21, 2008)

slippery slope is right.

i used to get offered money for stuff like that in Hollywood. somone always knew someone looking for a girl w/ tattoos to do some webcam slut stuff in soem random place off the blvd. I always said no just because it seemed so sketchy.


----------



## Clit Comander (Apr 21, 2008)

one of my dogs got asked to do it for twenty, they up'd it do seventy. then hit him, and took the money.


----------



## monster (Apr 21, 2008)

this was my recommendation. it's been done plenty, but it's pretty sketchy. 



Clit Comander said:


> one of my dogs got asked to do it for twenty, they up'd it do seventy. then hit him, and took the money.


----------



## Labea (Apr 22, 2008)

This one time when me and my ex were camping out in wingnut jungle, and i wake up to this story of some guy asking him to smoke a bowl with him, him following him in a dune, and then the guy just pulls out 100 bucks whilst my ex walks away briskly, "I'll give you a hundred bucks to suck your dick...."

i replied, "YOU DIDNT DO IT!?"

i'd never do anything like that. 
so ridiculous.
if they want it, they can probably get it cheaper, and not to mention cleaner, at a god damn chip n dales.


----------



## Mouse (Apr 22, 2008)

one time at a truck stop in AZ these people had a video camera and were taping us at our car (we were riding in this lil car that was written all over... it helped to make gas money by letting peopel sign the car and write stupid things and stuff and these people were amazed by it) and my stupid boyfriend decided it'd be funyn to pull my shirt down in front of these people. popped out only one of my tits and made a big laugh. I didn't care cuz it was funny since I had just ball tapped him I kinda earned it. 

then when we made it to Santa Barbra we actually RAN INTO THE GUY WITH THE CAMERA. it was so fuckign strange. 

nothing to do with money but I think the guy ended up giving us liek 20 bucks but it reall wasn't because of my tit. at least i don't think so. 


small world, man. small world.


----------



## macks (Apr 22, 2008)

a good friend of mine picked up a guy who had been offered something like 100 dollars from an old asian dude in a sports car who had just given him a ride to go into the gas station and take off his underwear and bring them back to him. at that point he had been wearing them for like two weeks traveling.. he did, but what kind of fucked up perversion is that?

this is second hand and the guy could have been bullshitting but it kinda sounds too strange to not be true

i probably would have not done it.. seems sketchy


----------



## Hobo Mud (Apr 9, 2018)

Certainly some strange people out there!!!! Wow!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 16, 2018)

Well first I'd say Never go with what a creep first offers cuz honestly why the fuck not if dude can afford to throw $20's around like confetti he def. has more and after he gets his peek at your goods he'll probably be doing all kinds of kinky shit to you in his imagination


----------



## jaws (Apr 16, 2018)

This happens to me quite often, truckers, randos, couch surfing host, etc. 
They will be nice, offer money, a place to stay, massages, alcohol, etc. - all trying to get in your pants. 
You did good, it takes a lot to be a wanderer with little resources while keeping your ideal preferences strong. They search for wandering males. They may be nice, little aggro, giving, but they see you as a opportunity. The only reason they offered you anything in the first place was for strategy, even if they seem "nice". They act like they are for the traveler movement but they really are near opposite.


----------



## CHILLazzindividual (Apr 18, 2018)

Seems as if that would happen alot. I would have showed him the mushroom tip and got the money. Kmsl. No harm no foul and plus you would have made that old guys day so its almost like a good deed in a twisted way.


----------



## severin (Apr 19, 2018)

When your dad tells you it's a slippery slope I'm pretty sure he meant that's the nature of the way those people think.. Because as soon as you got it out he'd have jumped to his knees or some weird shit and pulled out a hundred.. and if you hesitated even a moment he'd have pulled out another and asked you for something a little more than that.. and if you agreed he'd have taken you up some abandoned forrest road somewhere to do the deed where he may well have pulled a gun on you as soon as you were finished.

I've dealt with a lot of them. In Utica NY a couple years ago I started renting a spair room from this old dude and his wife and it was just like that. One night he brings home beer for us both and we stay up drinking and watching a game, and then he turns on something else.. not porn exactly but plenty of nude women.. and then starts telling me about his weird fantasies and how he likes dick and keeps asking me if I'd ever let a good looking guy suck mine and I just kept respectfully telling him the truth like well no, sir, and all due respect but I definitely would not because it just doesn't sound so great. Finally he drops it..

An hour later we're shoving off to our rooms and he hugs me then grabs my junk and yada yada.. and I'm just like, look dude I said no and it's not cool to just grab me like that, we're not best buds or anything, christ.

Next week I was selling them this story about how I'd fell in love with this girl and she was begging me to stay with her so he'd give me half my months rent back and I could gtf away from him and his creepy ass wife. I brought the sob to a fair agreement, but of course he never followed through and I was out 400 in less than 2 weeks and didn't have anybody to go knock on his door with me but my crochety old biker buddy across the way from the place I'd found shortly after, who I didn't feel like inconveniencing.

Best answer is, always and unfailingly, NO. Just say no and disappear asap.


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Apr 23, 2018)

The right choice is the choice you made. Because it was your choice. Everyone is different, has differnet opinions and boundaries. I have to applaud you for the fact that you didn't do something that made you feel uncomfortable for money. On the other hand, if this went the other way, and you had no regrets, who am I to pass judgement?


----------



## Deleted member 20240 (Apr 23, 2018)

That was probly the most useless response ever made. Oh well. Im still awesome


----------



## peacefulmonokai (Jul 18, 2018)

It's a good sign if they ask. You can at least say no, or ask for more money. It's the ones that scheme you have to watch out for. If you've ever been drugged and taken advantage of, you know what i'm talking about. But yeah if you needed the money, would have negotiated a higher price. Unsure of the going rate for a cock show on a rainy night, but it should fetch more than $20.


----------



## ScumRag (Jul 18, 2018)

macks said:


> a good friend of mine picked up a guy who had been offered something like 100 dollars from an old asian dude in a sports car who had just given him a ride to go into the gas station and take off his underwear and bring them back to him. at that point he had been wearing them for like two weeks traveling.. he did, but what kind of fucked up perversion is that?
> 
> this is second hand and the guy could have been bullshitting but it kinda sounds too strange to not be true
> 
> i probably would have not done it.. seems sketchy




Not sketch at all, man. Plenty of other (truly odd) kinks to worry about. But for those of you willing to sell your used boxers:

https://www.underwearxxxchange.com

It's legit, don't even have to show yer face


----------



## Chillhowee90 (Sep 3, 2018)

*I'm honestly comfortable and open with my body parts. *

*Remember in times like these ....KNOW YOUR WORTH (then add tax) : }*

*You were right to keep your clothes on for 20.
I'm not taking off my sunglasses for less than a BENJAMIN frfr*

Good conversation here folks ...most have lived this out or similar.


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Sep 4, 2018)

wokofshame said:


> so i was hitching one day in a pouring rainstorm and this dumpy little guy in a car decked out w' redsox memorabilia, he even has all sox logo wear on, gives me a ride 30 miles, of course out of his way. it turns out his major life accomplishment was being towel managwer of a local baseball team.
> halfway there he offers me 20 bucks to show him my dick. i was annoyed but not scared since i've dealt with a lot of shit like that from lonely old gay guys by now and i knew he wasn't aggro or anything. i was like no, no, and turned down another, wierder offer.
> when i got out of the car, i regretted not getting the money. should i have tryed to bargain this guy up to 100$? i really don't have any ethical objection to that kind of thing. and yes, i think prostitution is fucked up, and,no, i'd never dip to that level, i have a cousin who was a call-girl.
> my dad was like "it's a slippery slope" , but i just can't see anything that would hurt my esteem about howing some sad little guy my dick. what's yr opinion?



So, if you don't object ethically... You think it would have given him a thrill... You wish you'd gotten the money... 
... You already knew he wasn't going to go agro, so you didn't feel your safety was compromised....

I can understand where and a myriad of reasons why you said no to oral when he offered, even though it was more money....

But, rather than should you have done it - I'd ask, why'd you say No & play it off? ... Because even though you gave a list of green-light reasons you coulda (maybe even shoulda - you are questioning your choice and have expressed you'da liked the money) ... So what? Something still caused you to say, No. What were you, No -ing? ... Something about him just off for you? never flashed for money? (aka, 1st time...) or, perhaps something in your head was the source of hesitancy? some self-consciousness? inner shyness? Guilty feeling regarding what if caught? Unresolved stance on personal sexuality? ....

I imagine if you take a very close, introspective even, look at Why you said No... You'll learn not just your motivation within this moment, you'll better understand your self and what may or may not drive you in the future, and facing a next time, i believe you'll find, you can make a choice clearly and remain at peace within yourself for the future.... Without wondering, should you? Either way. 

I think all Your answers are in the query you skipped right over - Why Not?

Goodluck


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Sep 5, 2018)

About 2 years ago, I was dating a woman who happened to work as an exotic dancer at a gentlemen's club.

One morning she came home, and told me that a customer the previous night had offered her $10,000 if she'd have sex with him.

She declined, but I honestly thought that she should have tried it, assuming it was legit, because she wanted to go to college for child psychology, and was broke as FUCK.

She could have basically paid for her whole college tuition with that much money.

That's the closest to this situation that I've been.


----------

